# white screen, plis help.



## Nokla (Sep 20, 2012)

hi my phone is an iPhone 3GS. it suddenly turned white wen i ws browsing using opera. it is detected if i connect it on itunes and i can play music using the apple earphones plus i can transfer pictures onto my desktop.

wat cld it be?Pliz help....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is the iPhone stuck at the white screen?

Or does it only happen on Opera?


----------



## Nokla (Sep 20, 2012)

its stuck


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Put your phone into DFU mode and then plug it into iTunes, there you can restore the device.

How to enter DFU mode: iPhone DFU mode explained, and how to enter DFU mode on your iPhone

Warning: When you restore the device it will remove all files, apps, pictures, etc on the device.


----------

